

:-moz-any() CSS selector grouping - bensummers
http://dbaron.org/log/20100424-any

======
archgrove
This doesn't seem to be linked to any upcoming or finalised W3C/WHATWG
standard. It certainly looks like a nice idea, but isn't this arbitrary
introduction of non-standard features exactly what we hated IE3-6 for?
Prefixing it with "moz-" doesn't really make it less propriatory (we can
easily have imagined all the IE* 'extensions' having an ie- prefix). If IE9
came out with a load of new CSS selectors and syntax that nobody had heard of,
there'd be uproar in large sections of the technorati.

This kind of experimentation is certainly useful. However, with the vendor-
prefixes leaking into real world sites, we seem to need a real playground for
experimental new CSS/HTML features that ensures they don't get used in
production. Alas, I'm not sure what the best route to this would be.

~~~
thwarted
The vendor-prefixed properties being used on production sites are the fault of
those who create the sites, not those who create the browsers. The purpose of
the vendor-prefixes is well known: to put new capabilities into the hands of
developers and designers to allow them to test different implementations
without having to use non-production versions of browsers. You are welcome to
use these properties however you see fit, but you don't get to complain when
they go away or change implementation because they are, by definition, not
standardized and in-flux. So if your site is relying on them, and you don't
want to spend the time to maintain them when they change, it's your own fault.

I thought this had been to put to rest. <http://searchyc.com/vendor+prefix>

------
raimondious
More than any added fancy gradient, shadow, etc. property, I look forward to
progress on the CSS syntax. Supposedly it is so simple as to allow non-
programmers to use it, but I honestly have never met a non-programmer who
found CSS easy to use. It would be nice if we can keep the old syntax around,
but have shortcuts like these added for those who wanted to use them.

------
ck2
OT but my favorite item on his blog is this one
<http://dbaron.org/log/20100309-faster-timeouts> which helped me figure out an
animation smoothness problem was with the browser renderer itself and not
settimeout specifically

